# 3WT line suggestions



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have (2) 3Wt rods I use for dry fly fishing mostly OHIO and PA. One Echo 7'6" and an Eagle Claw fiberglass. Love them both. I was given a classic Pfluegger reel I can fill with line for them. I already have an Echo reel with a 4WT WF flyline. I noticed it slows down rods nicely but could be a bit more delicate. Also, I cannot do the right hand curve cast in any left to right wind with the 4WT line. So I want to get a 3WT and I'm trying to decide between a DT and WF. I use these rods mostly for my dry fly fishing so I'm looking for delicate cast ability. I'm thinking the DT is a better choice.

Am I splitting hairs or has anyone else been able to tell the difference between a 3WT DT vs. WT?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://m.fishwest.com/blog/spencersdu/cutthroat-chronicles-weight-forward-vs-double-taper
Some info here ? Hope it helps.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you that article supports what I was thinking. All the shops around here only have WF lines now and they are telling me there isn't much difference and since you can cast further with WF, they have been stocking WF. I think they are just trying to sell me what they have on the shelf. I'm definitely buying DT now.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm fishing a echo 2wt with a wt frwd - seems okay but I rarely fish a dry- it's fairly new and it's the only line I've used on it so I have nothing to compare it to.
I do have a 6wt that I'd call soft or slow action ( my favorite rod) and I think it cast best with a dt line.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I decided on the Cortland 444 DT in 3wt peach. Put it on last night and nailed the amount of backing first time. Then at lunch threw a foam cricket at some bluegill at Walker road pond. There was a good bit of wind but it loads nicely and rolls gently. Caught a couple 6 and a 7 incher. I was also able to use a left hand curve cast for first time. I am right handed and I know I can right hand cast. I'm excited to find some trout for a test now. Thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had a chance to fish both my 3wts now with the new line and love it. My Echo feels like a magic wand even with a dry top fly and woolly bugger as a dropper. I just need to get in front of trout now. Maybe soon.
Rickerd


----------



## Uncle Miltie (Jun 10, 2018)

These days I use silk lines on my bamboo rods. On my fiberglass rods silk lines are also great, but they are work to dry and maintain after each use. On these I use Cortland Sylk, in a double taper. I like the way a double taper line casts with the slower rods, and should the end wear, I can simply turn the line around and use the other end. And, I don't have to dry or use Mucilin after each use. I haven't used a weight forward line in years.


----------

